# Training plans for the week of November 27 to December 3



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am going to ask my doctor, Monday, if I can take the dogs for a walk. If so, I will be working on straight line heeling every day. Not sure if I should brave walking Tag, but with a pinch he should be okay.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Just did my first training for upland so I have a few things to work on. BaWaaJige did fantastic at the honor and casting. I was so pleased with his casting as I didnt know if he would know what to do but he did great. I really need to work on heeling he gets so excited he wants to jump ahead abit. So that is something I really want to get under control before our next training on the 10th. I am also going to work on WHOA. I figure I could work the two together.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I will be taking two newbies on a walkup hunt at a shooting preserve. We will be working Bella's son, Prince, on his first pheasant hunt. If weather permits, I will be on the trap range with one of the newbies.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I will be planning. And training heeling, fronts & finishes.

A few things I need to plan are:

Scent Discrimination with Faelan - he has a good grounding on all of the other Utility exercises although Stands vs Sits are a point of confusion right now (he'll work through it fairly soon - green dog mistakes)

Retrieve training with Towhee (dumbbell, articles, gloves and yes a paint roller, pepsi bottle, hammer etc). It is also time to jack up her training in terms of precision demanded and distractions encountered.

Another thing I need to plan is how to train Faelan enough in obedience and agility to reach my goals, while finishing his JH in 2012. I have many people asking when I will be starting back up in field with him, he is impressive in the field for sure, but I lack the time while training for the other venues. I need to think about this a lot since I truly am surprised at how many people are offering their help and support for his field work - if they believe so strongly, it deserves serious consideration.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm reviewing Lardy's TRT dvd's. I think I am going to start working with Tag on HOLD tomorrow. I can start it in the front room with both of us sitting, so it shouldn't be a problem. Still, I'll get the okay from the doc tomorrow.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> I'm reviewing Lardy's TRT dvd's. I think I am going to start working with Tag on HOLD tomorrow. I can start it in the front room with both of us sitting, so it shouldn't be a problem. Still, I'll get the okay from the doc tomorrow.


Oh, that is funny. Those DVDs are out ready for viewing at my place too as I start to plan completing Towhee's fetch training! Evan's info too! (see I don't throw out the baby with the bathwater  )


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well we did a really cool setup today. Northerners divert your eyes : It was 78 and sunny.
Went to the big field again with high cover. I am digging the cover as we don't get a lot of opportunities to train in it, or rather, we haven't over the summer.
So here's what we did. Two hand-thrown marks, one on the left about 75 yards, the other to the right about 100 yards. HEAVY cover, thick grass and high dog fennel. Obstructed views on both, but open AOF once the dog got there. We did these as singles first.
So now for the "test." Sit at the line, call for the marks. Threw a double with the right bird #1, left bird #2. No dog off marks and swing to your right. Small trees formed a lane where a blind was planted about 90 yards out. 25 yards from the line and to the right is a holding blind with a winger. Set down the handler's gun, run the blind (pulling dogs off both marks and the winger holding blind is a challenge!). When the dog is returning from the blind, launch the winger bird, which almost hits the dog as he comes in, in line with the blind. Pick up diversion bird. Now come back and pick up the double marks. WHEW! Sophie and Fisher did GREAT on this whole thing, Fisher one-whistled the blind (and I was so pleased, when I turned and said "dead bird" he locked on directly down the corridor of trees, I thought he saw the stake but obviously did not).
Slater did the winger mark as a walk up out of the holding blind at the line, and was perfect. He sits on his own when the shot goes off, putting him a little behind heel position, which is fine. He did lovely on his marks. Good pup! I did not run the blind. I want to go back to the T-field and do some whistle drills before running any more land blinds. It was windy as all get-out today too so I didn't want to give him the convenient excuse of not hearing the whistle!
Millie and Dash (Sophie's 20 month old puppies from her last litter) ran the marks as singles and did great. We had a little lesson with Dash on coming directly to heel and not parading behind the line, and he responded very well.
We then did a big "go get um" single down a hill, and honored. Slater I think is finally understanding the honor, he didn't move a bit. Fisher did a remote honor, no problem. FUN DAY!!!!!
Obedience tomorrow then we will probably train water on Tuesday.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Anney, do NOT mention the weather....I'm so jealous I could scream


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I took Flip to an agility trial this weekend. I claimed I was there to help, but in reality I just wanted to be able to train some obedience work between classes. We did articles, stays, lots of heeling, and fronts.

I probably won't get much training in this week. Three of the days will be 12 hour work days and it will be long past dark when I get home. Plus it's getting cold here and I do not like cold. We're entered in an obedience trial on Saturday but we most likely will not go.

My subscription to bowwowflix was canceled when my credit card expired and I forgot to update with them. So I finally got that updated and will hopefully have some new obedience, agility, and field DVD's to keep me busy soon.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

So glad we are still getting the good weather. It was a beautiful 70 degrees here. We could have probably done some water work  This morning, my hubby and I took Riot out to throw a few bumpers. Did one short into heavy cover, not problems. Did two longer ones, about 100 yds. The first one he nailed, saw it the whole way. The second one he did well on too. I had hubby throw so that it landed behind a hill, so Riot saw it in the air, but couldn't see it all the way to the ground. I am really pleased with his marking.

Then this afternoon I took him out for some yard work. His hold on delivery is about 90% there. I had just been working on walking fetch with one bumper because he would drop the bumper if there were a second one. But today I added a second bumper, and he was great! Heeled to the bumper, didn't jump at it until I said fetch, and carried it until I sat him and took it from him. YAY! I even did a hand-thrown double, and he did a perfect delivery, hold, and drop for both bumpers. Then did a little casting, which was put on hold for a little bit. Brilliant boy didn't miss any, and I stopped after 5 correct and had a party  

Plan for the rest of the week is to squeeze some training in where I can. We are getting into "final exam season" at school. Ugh. I am hoping that this Saturday we will go train with Amy Dahl. I hope she sees as much improvement as I do...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Marie, I do not want to hear about YOUR weather, either


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well it does get cold here and it has snowed...but the winter is mild and we will train through winter! Hey, snow is excellent for marking drills 

Today I am thrilled to say that Scout did very well at training. She nailed the marking drill and was steady. Not sure what the drill is called, but there are two gunners. One throws angle back, the other angle forward. Then both flat, then opposite. 

The best part is she started her transition to a blind today. We set-up a blind had her run it twice, then I put her up and ran another dog. She came back to the field and she ran a mark, then I turned to do the blind. She knew where it was and was ready to charge for it. She actually went before I sent her which doesn't concern me at this point. I like the confidence!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is a very short video from the other day but you can see our field and what the cover looks like.





http://youtu.be/GL_S6EktFgE


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

No training for me this week--I have come down with the chicken pox of all things!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

nice field, Anney! We can't find cover anywhere near that short at this time of year, which is why my alfalfa field is in hot demand, it's about like that right now and the shortest thing around. Shelly, you're lucky it's chicken pox and not shingles! Hope you get better soon.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh Geeze Shelly, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sterregold said:


> No training for me this week--I have come down with the chicken pox of all things!!!


Did you ever get the vaccine? I got it when it first came out when I was in high school. So far I still haven't gotten chicken pox, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I never do!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> nice field, Anney! We can't find cover anywhere near that short at this time of year, which is why my alfalfa field is in hot demand, it's about like that right now and the shortest thing around. Shelly, you're lucky it's chicken pox and not shingles! Hope you get better soon.


We are so used to training in cow field that this is like luxuriously long cover! LOL The grass here is pretty thick, some places it's like wading through waist-high water to get through it. But like fields of amber waves of grain and all that, yeah, don't have it down here


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sterregold said:


> No training for me this week--I have come down with the chicken pox of all things!!!


Oh, feel better soon! I had that as a kid and still remember it!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

sterregold said:


> No training for me this week--I have come down with the chicken pox of all things!!!


Didn't you have chicken pox as a kid?
Get better soon!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Never had it as a kid--my brother had a mild case, and my mom made us sit together hoping I would get it too, but it did not happen! I've been teaching for 14 years so you'd think some germy kid would have infected me before now. Never got the vaccine either--it has only been available a couple of years, and I do not have a family doctor, so iy would have been a rigamarole to get it. Might have been worth it now!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Your mom made you sit with your brother? Now I know that you are my age as that is what was done when I was young.


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

We spent the last three days training with some friends a couple of hours south of here. It was an all golden training group.
13 dogs
3 were MH***
3 were MH**
2 MH
1 SH
1 JH
and 3 youngsters
Can't wait to do it again soon. Could be a record gathering of MH goldens.
Jim


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, I'm thinking the only solution is for you to come train up here during the summer, and for me to go train down there during the winter :



K9-Design said:


> We are so used to training in cow field that this is like luxuriously long cover! LOL The grass here is pretty thick, some places it's like wading through waist-high water to get through it. But like fields of amber waves of grain and all that, yeah, don't have it down here


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and WHERE are the photos??????



marsh mop said:


> We spent the last three days training with some friends a couple of hours south of here. It was an all golden training group.
> 13 dogs
> 3 were MH***
> 3 were MH**
> ...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

SHELLY!!! Quit scratching!!!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I haven't posted here in awhile because I haven't been able to field train since it gets dark before and after work now.

But at our training session last weekend, we got individualized homework and ours is to go out in the driveway where there is a motion sensor light and do walking baseball with a canvas bumper to at least be doing something. 

Last year our winter homework was hold and deliver, which we did every day all winter and it worked perfect. So I'm hoping this homework will have the same effect this year.

The poor dogs are totally bored and especially Gladys not getting enough exercise so I started doing some obedience games with them inside, like Rally signs and sits/downs.

It worked well with Boomer in the past to do field in spring/summer/fall and obedience in winter, so I guess we will do the same with Gladys. She needs more exercise though.

Sunrise, I'm glad to see you wonder how you will fit it all in, and all the encouragement and support about field work. In the spring when the days get longer and the weather gets nicer, I think you will find there is more time and want to get back out there - like spring fever 

Poor Shelley, I just remember my mother telling me when I was 6: DON'T SCRATCH!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I was beginning to give up hope that we'd get to go duck hunting this season since 1) I didn't know I had to take hunter's ed and 2) if you put off hunter's ed until hunting season it is really hard to find a class that isn't full. I have been scoping out the class listings nearly every day now and finally found an opening for a class next week. Yippee!

Look out duckies!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> I was beginning to give up hope that we'd get to go duck hunting this season since 1) I didn't know I had to take hunter's ed and 2) if you put off hunter's ed until hunting season it is really hard to find a class that isn't full. I have been scoping out the class listings nearly every day now and finally found an opening for a class next week. Yippee!
> 
> Look out duckies!


I hope taking a class helps make you a good shot. It didn't work well for me, ducks laugh and wave as they fly by my shotgun when it's pointed at them!

I worked with Tag three seperate times today on HOLD. He is going to pick it up quick, I am using my marker words; GOOD telling him when he is right, and EH-EH when he tries to spit the bumper out or mouths it (I am determined NOT to have this issue on another dog!). Finally, GIVE and YES when I want the bumper back. I'll do it again before DH gets home, then again when we get back from town. Tomorrow, I'll take him to a diffferent location and start back at the beginning. 

I walked a half mile with Dooley, working on attention, when there wasn't cars coming--our little country road was very busy for some reason today. Eventually, I'll require attention with traffic, but until I'm sure of myself, I'll wait until the road clears. Breeze will get to walk tomorrow.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> I hope taking a class helps make you a good shot. It didn't work well for me, ducks laugh and wave as they fly by my shotgun when it's pointed at them!


To be honest I am not too optimistic about my abilities to shoot a duck...BUT I know many people who would love to take me hunting--especially because I have a trained dog. They are experienced hunters and seem to do well with clays.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

So today I went out training with my friend and it was a blast! I have to say I love friends with wingers!

We set up the two wingers as a double and then did on blind at 100 yards on the outside. Scout watched as she dropped the bumpers on the blind pile and I sent her. My friend faded away and I sent her a second time. The second send took a minute because she wanted to focus on where my friend was crouching in the bushes, but when I got her looking in the right spot I sent her and she was fine.

Scout got put up in the car while we ran the two labs. I brought her out and we did the double first with birds which she nailed. I am getting better at handling too as I knew how to turn my body for the second bird and I did not take the first bird until she was focused on the second. After that I turned to the side and sent her for the blind. She wanted to muck around at first with the birds on the line, but when I straightened her out she was all focus. And just like on Sunday she took off just before I told her to back on a nice straight line to the bumper.

Oh, and when we set up the blind I pulled out my white stake to identify the pile and I was told we are not using white stakes anymore. Woo-hoo! Either orange stake or a ribbon, or nothing now. She also put out orange bumpers for Scout to pick up too. 

Anyway, I am very giddy right now! When I first got Scout I thought I would never do field work with her because I was too intimidated by it. When I finally got my start I still felt like the idea of handling a blind was so far out of reach for me--and that Junior might be it. Yet, somehow I just kept training and moving on and we are doing well. Of course we still have a ways to go she is not doing cold blinds yet but things are falling into place. Yippee!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We went to Dan's today, probably for the last time until early March. The weather was mild (40 degrees) and the sun was out. 
I told Dan that I'm a bit dismayed about Tito's lack of memory on doubles lately, so we worked on that. First we did some singles, and Tito was really marking well. The problem definitely isn't his marking, it's his memory. Doggie altzheimers. 
Anyway, we did some heel-back singles, some bird-in-mouth singles, and he had no problem. As long as there's only one bird out, I can do whatever I want to with him, wait a long time, heel him in a circle, and he will know where it is.
It's the second bird, which Dan says indicates a confusion on his part, not a lack of memory. After working him today, I agree. We did a bunch of doubles, just to refresh his mind as to the concept of a double. We both think that we've done so much with blinds lately his training is out of balance, and he thinks the second time he gets sent it's going to be a blind. Dan wasn't in the least bit disappointed or dismayed by what he saw today, so I have to take his word for it.
Then on to the fun. We moved to another field and Dan tossed some live, shackled pheasants for Tito. Even though they were shackled those birds can RUN and Tito had a blast chasing them thru some pretty heavy cover. He lost one, a hen that just plain headed for another state I guess. 
Finally, Dan shot a couple pheasants over Tito. They ended up being pretty lively cripples, and Tito had to really chase them to catch them. I love the "pounce" when he finally gets the bird. One big rooster beat the heck out of Tito's face all the way back with his wings. It was awesome.
At the moment, Tito is sleeping soundly under my desk. He is covered in mud and blood (not his), and happy as can be!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay Tito, bummer it's going to be a while before you'all go back to Dan's. 

I have been working at least 4 times a day on HOLD with Tag. He is doing great, I can see the light bulb going on. Today, I started leaving my hand on the bumper, so he understands just because my hand is on or near it, he can drop it. 

Dooley and I just did some fun dumbbell retrieves and go outs in the shop. He jumped up on me twice in his exuberance, so we better keep to on leash activities for a while longer.

Breeze and I went for a nice little walk. It's getting easier but I do get tired afterward.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like you are all having great training sessions  Faelan, Towhee & Casey are ever hopeful that those big ole roosters will be a bit slower to take flight during our hikes - sometimes they get lucky and get a bird, sometimes not.

Towhee had an amazing obedience session on Tuesday night; now I need to start addding serious distractions for her Novice exercises. We also started Go-Outs and she really likes that exercise LOL

Last night, Faelan and I went to agility by ourselves and Faelan did a great job  Me, I did okay - we started working some distance and sending in a crowded environment and a lot of difficult weave entries and send to the back of jumps. Towhee & Casey stayed home since one of them (ends up Ms Towhee) had some digestive 'issues' and until I cleaned Towhee's pants I was unsure which one it was - she's fine, but getting tired of having her feathers, tail and bum cleaned.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Poor Towhee, I'm glad she is feeling better, icky bums are no fun!

Sounds like Faelan is coming right along. Way to go Faelan!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Barb you need to use those live birds as your memory birds! Lost opportunities!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, you've got that right! Only problem is they're big time runners, by the time he went for the second bird they might not be anywhere NEAR where they originally went down!




K9-Design said:


> Barb you need to use those live birds as your memory birds! Lost opportunities!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Yes, you've got that right! Only problem is they're big time runners, by the time he went for the second bird they might not be anywhere NEAR where they originally went down!


Painters tape = your friend 
Actually if you put painters tape around the duck's head and cover their eyes they stay put and don't walk around. But around the legs stop them from running around, period.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

...And training on a cripple on an out-of-order flyer is a good thing, in moderation. Unless you can select and pull your dog off the go-bird to pick up the flyer first (which often means running PAST the other marks) chances are you will end up picking up a cripple as a memory bird in a test some day--if the dog knows to use his nose and get on the trail of that bird he will have a better chance of recovering that mark.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Or you could tape a dune buggy flag on their head so you can see where you need to line Tito up! :


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We use pheasants. Those buggers are notorious runners, and they tend to slip the leg shackles and take off running. Then they hunker down in the cover, and you can just about step on them and not know they're there. They also don't have nearly as much scent as ducks do, which makes it a bit more challenging for the dogs to track them when they run. Pheasants are really a blast!
Dan pulled some flight feathers, shackled their legs, and gave them a good toss in the air. (he would have taped their legs had he remembered to bring tape out in the field with us, but he didn't, so we used shackles, which it turns out are fine for ducks but not pheasants. The shackles allow them some movement of their legs, whereas the tape does not). They flapped and flew a decent distance before hitting the ground and then taking off at a run. He calls them "fake shot fliers". 
There is nothing Tito likes more than chasing them around. 
It was one of those days I wished I had the video camera with me, because of the pure and total joy in that dog doing what he was bred to do!
The last two were real shot fliers, although to be honest the fake ones were just as good.




K9-Design said:


> Painters tape = your friend
> Actually if you put painters tape around the duck's head and cover their eyes they stay put and don't walk around. But around the legs stop them from running around, period.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

woo hoo, I"m liking this idea!! A nice tall one, so that when they're in the cover that's over his head you could see the flag sticking up!!!




DNL2448 said:


> Or you could tape a dune buggy flag on their head so you can see where you need to line Tito up! :


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The best part of today's training for me was the "fake shot fliers" and the real shot fliers. The only real point of that was the sheer joy of the chase, the capture, and the retrieve. Tito was so happy he was vibrating. And THAT is what this is all about!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Yippee! Winter is now running her short blinds with confidence. I haven't seen a no go or pop in weeks. Taking it back to FTP, cueing with "Dead Bird", and building back is working it's magic. Today she even ran a totally unmarked blind, no stake, no flag, nothing, she ran it with momentum and nailed it. Yippee!
Winter is also starting to swing with doubles.
Training seems to be back on track.
Next lesson for me is defining area of fall, and when and if I need to handle to a mark.
So much to learn.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We are heading off today to a tower shoot!!! YAY!!!!! Will report in later, or tomorrow.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Riot and I were down training with Amy Dahl today. Last time we were there, we talked a lot about fixing up Riot's mouth habits and getting more control over his walking fetch. Well, she was very pleased with our progress. I had sent her an email Thursday telling her that we were doing well, but she said she really didn't think that we would have improved so much in just two weeks. As long as I work on keeping my standards up, he should be good. 

We then did some work on his heeling to the line. It took us a while to get to the line, just because I stopped every time he started to forge. His marking was ok, not as good as it had been. I think he was so hyped up that he forgot to watch the whole fall. And I haven't done many marks for him these past weeks. I need to work on doing more with some factors. Amy thinks that we are ready to do doubles, where the birdboy throws an easy memory bird and then I hand throw the go bird. I just have to make sure (again) that he doesn't forget his mouth manners. 

Last, we started working on whistle sits. Amy was really impressed with Riot's ability to sit far away from me. She asked how I taught him sit and I told her "with a cookie..." We had a long discussion at the end of the session about how she was really interested in how I have integrated "positive" things with the "traditional" methods. I have trouble sometimes letting him be too playful. I guess in obedience, the actual exercise isn't as rewarding, so you have to "be the reward," while in field, the actual retrieving is such a reward that Riot doesn't need any cheer leading. He needs limits and standards. 

So for next week, we will be working on whistle sits (I don't think this will take him long to catch onto) and starting stick fetch/FTP. We will also be continuing casting using the whistle to get his attention versus saying sit like I have been.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Tonight I started Hunter's Ed. I feel like a minority as I am the only woman in the class (there are three young girls though). Practically the whole group consists of young boys with their dads sitting next to them.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

GoldenSail said:


> Tonight I started Hunter's Ed. I feel like a minority as I am the only woman in the class (there are three young girls though). Practically the whole group consists of young boys with their dads sitting next to them.


Yeah well, you are probably impressing the rest of them more than you know. I am not even in class and I am proud of you!!!!
Their knees are probably shaking, afraid you will show em up!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Tonight I started Hunter's Ed. I feel like a minority as I am the only woman in the class (there are three young girls though). Practically the whole group consists of young boys with their dads sitting next to them.


Have fun! I was the only female in my course when I took our combined hunter ed/firearms safety course, that is until the exam--my examiner was a woman! On the first day my instructor said told all the men to watch out, because he found the women study harder and prepare better because they did't think they knew it all already, and sure enough I put all those boys to shame on the exam! I think the 2nd highest scorer was a teenage boy, and the toughest most macho guy in the course did the poorest!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I am having some fun and I find it interesting...because I have never bothered to learn about guns and hunting before because it wasn't my thing. Now I wonder if I even might like deer or elk hunting because I like the idea of spending the time outdoors and then having the meat for myself and dog. Just feels different when you go out and get it yourself vs going to the grocery store and you have no idea what kind of life your meat had or how it was raised.

I asked a question in class and the instructor asked me to recall all of the artillery I had seen in war movies. I was like uh....hate to be stereotypical of my gender, but war movies don't exactly get my heart beating. Meh.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I really enjoyed my hunter's safety class, and learned how much hunting actually benefits the wild life. I had never thought of it that way.
BTW, I, too, am left handed and right eye dominant.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I love to deer hunt, didn't think I would, but the first time I shot a deer, I was hooked. The meat is so good, and good for you. 

We should start a thread for wild game recipes.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I really enjoyed my hunter's safety class, and learned how much hunting actually benefits the wild life. I had never thought of it that way.
> BTW, I, too, am left handed and right eye dominant.


They have a poster at our building with a picture of various conservationists asking which one contributes the most to conservation and the answer is the hunter. Not everyone realizes it, but the hunter is more actively involved in taking care of the land and animals.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> They have a poster at our building with a picture of various conservationists asking which one contributes the most to conservation and the answer is the hunter. Not everyone realizes it, but the hunter is more actively involved in taking care of the land and animals.


Oh I believe it. And this is what animal rights/anti-hunters don't seem to get. The hunter WANTS to preserve nature, the land and flora and fauna. Heck I'm like this and I don't even hunt! But I need somewhere to train my dogs!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

to me there is nothing more pathetic than seeing a herd of deer dying of starvation, chronic wasting disease, tick diseases, etc.
Why not let the hunters cull the herd, so the remaining animals can live healthier lives with less stress due to lack of resources to support the entire herd?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I am bracing myself for Thursday's class...we are watching a film titled Wolves in Idaho. Now that's been quite the battle it will be interesting to hear what people say.


----------

